# FreeBSD 13 the bridging



## Ofloo (Apr 14, 2021)

Upgraded Host system to FreeBSD 13.0, the bridging is done under FreeBSD13 
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) Silver 4210 CPU @ 2.20GHz (2194.90-MHz K8-class CPU)

```
dmesg | grep -i memory
real memory  = 139586437120 (133120 MB)
avail memory = 133403799552 (127223 MB)
```

bhyve guests Freebsd12.2p6

Don't know but it's not exactly a huge improvement. If you ask me, at least it's an improvement.


```
------------------------------------------------------------
Client connecting to 10.x.x.12 TCP port 5001
TCP window size: 48.8 KByte (default)
------------------------------------------------------------
[  1] local 10.x.x.10 port 34363 connected with 10.x.x.12 port 5001
[ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
[  1] 0.00-10.02 sec  1.88 GBytes  1.61 Gbits/sec
```


----------

